# What kind of wood



## Francis Vineyard (May 29, 2015)

do you think they used?  Sure would come in handy when a bridge washes out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YLZNwxFtNhk


----------



## JBI (May 29, 2015)

Red Oak maybe?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 29, 2015)

Thanks, but I was joking!


----------



## ICE (May 29, 2015)

obviously ironwood


----------



## jdfruit (May 29, 2015)

Cringeworthy


----------



## ICE (May 29, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Cringeworthy


I could feel a pucker.  Did you stick around for the video that came after?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 29, 2015)

Was it plan B?


----------

